# A 39 years run, new owners are clear cutting



## Dveres (Oct 9, 2020)

Morning fellas,

Our 39 year club run is over, the land was sold that we leased and the new owners are clear cutting. My pops, my buddy and I are looking for a new club, our current one is located in Greene Co., If you are looking to add 3 new members next year please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## Semi-Pro (Oct 9, 2020)

I'm clear cutting my 60 ac. Next week all but the 10 acre old hardwood stand


----------



## Dog Hunter (Oct 9, 2020)

They wont lease to you or because it is being clearcut?  Why looking for new lease?


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 9, 2020)

Is the new owner kicking y'all off?  If not:
How big is the property?  
Is there any creek or swamp bottom land? 
Does that low land hold hardwoods?


----------



## Dveres (Oct 18, 2020)

Yeah guys we are being kicked out, the new property owners are going to let their Grandkids hunt on the remaining hard woods.


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 18, 2020)

Man, that's tough.  Sorry for your bad news.


----------



## tucker80 (Oct 19, 2020)

Hate y'all lost the lease, but I'm glad someone's grandkids have a place to hunt. Without that our sport would die. 

I'll ask a buddy tomorrow about their club and let you know.  It's been a good producer for them and I know they were looking for members.


----------



## Dveres (Oct 27, 2020)

tucker80 said:


> Hate y'all lost the lease, but I'm glad someone's grandkids have a place to hunt. Without that our sport would die.
> 
> I'll ask a buddy tomorrow about their club and let you know.  It's been a good producer for them and I know they were looking for members.



Thank you Tucker and please let us know.


----------

